# topshot review



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Well let's see got this guy a few weeks ago.told bill hays about an idea and surely he made it reality everything I asked for. Made of gp03 with brass mosaic pins and fancy landyard liner. (Gp03 bombproof) Not my first topshot actually it's my 3rd my other 2 reside in england. This slingshot's design really is made to fit the hand a treat offset handle and pinky hole make it capable of handling even the strongest hunting bands possible , my others had holes with tube slots for shooting looped tubes. shoots anything possible you can imagine and super accurate. Being finger and thumb brace design i surely found what I was looking for in a sleek pocketable and versitile pocket shooter who can surely fire the canons when necessary. Forgot to mention top slot attachment method makes band changes a breeze. Cheers boys keep slinging lead.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That is awesome. You have quite the collection happening !


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You won't go hungry with that beautiful Topshot.

Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooter..Looks like dinner in the pan as well~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> That is awesome. You have quite the collection happening !


Hope to have one like your soon


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

mr. green said:


> You won't go hungry with that beautiful Topshot.
> Thank you for sharing with us.


You got it!!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

oldmiser said:


> Nice shooter..Looks like dinner in the pan as well~AKAOldmiser


 lunch served


----------

